# You Didn't Build That: ♫ Stop! Obamatime ♫



## Jill (Jul 23, 2012)

Some of you may enjoy this video as much as I did. I cannot embed it here, but if you go to the link below, it will play and is worth the trip




Nothing better than a point made and a good laugh had at the same time





http://dailycaller.c...MqHqz5TPUxKyxe7


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 23, 2012)

Whew! I am much too old for break dancing but I could not sit still. Maybe I should not have tried doing the worm.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 23, 2012)

That was fun - but the You Didn't Build That was taken so out of context and run with... without most people even having a clue what was actually said or what the intent was. They just jumped on what they were _told_ the intent was.

That lame, poorly worded comment when taken in context was not OMG!!! OMG!! OMG!!! sensationalist in any way... it was just lousy phrasing and stumbling over his words/thoughts - and he screwed up what he was trying to get across. He should have used a teleprompter, I guess... _*snort*_

Here is the whole rambling speech... I think it is more than clear what he was trying to say... many times over. He was just very lame and clumsy in the way he said it. What he is guilty of is a lousy speech - not telling Americans they did not succeed on their own.

Here is that speech - with everything in context...



> There are a lot of wealthy, successful Americans who agree with me — because they want to give something back. They know they didn’t — look, if you’ve been successful, you didn’t get there on your own. You didn’t get there on your own. I’m always struck by people who think, well, it must be because I was just so smart. There are a lot of smart people out there. It must be because I worked harder than everybody else. Let me tell you something — there are a whole bunch of hardworking people out there.
> 
> *If you were successful, somebody along the line gave you some help. There was a great teacher somewhere in your life. Somebody helped to create this unbelievable American system that we have that allowed you to thrive.* Somebody invested in roads and bridges. If you’ve got a business — you didn’t build that. Somebody else made that happen. The Internet didn’t get invented on its own. Government research created the Internet so that all the companies could make money off the Internet.
> 
> ...


The intent was clear - if poorly stated. The bolded parts especially make that clear - but of course, that does not fit in with the slant some want to put on it - so it is conveniently ignored and overlooked.

But I guess that if you repeat the...



> If you’ve got a business — you didn’t build that. Somebody else made that happen.


.. up to 5 times in one commercial - you are hoping that by hitting people over the head with it repeatedly that you can actually change what the meaning behind that extremely poorly worded thought was.. and just ignore the rest of what was said.

Oh well. That is how the game is played. But the video was well done...


----------



## Sonya (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think his comment was taken out of context at all....you can hear it in his voice and the way he said it, he meant it exactly as most folks are taking it, the intent of Obama's words were very clear.


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, I don't think it's been taken out of context either. And I heard and read the entire statement. He just further revealed exactly how he feels about entrepreneurs and business owners. Business is the solution, not the problem.


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2012)

Some counter points:

The unemployment numbers are under reported. As people have been out of work so long, they no longer "count" in the numbers.

More people filed for disability last month than the number of jobs that were added.

Obama hasn't attended a Job's Council meeting in the past 6 months (why? too busy trying to save his own job!).

American's net worth has declined 40%.

Regarding spending and the GDP: "In 2011 and 2012, the pace of spending was slowed when a new emboldened breed of Republicans took back the House promising to end the binge. The House Budget Committee, headed by Wisconsin Rep. Paul Ryan, has identified about $150 billion of new spending Mr. Obama wanted in 2011 and 2012 that Republicans would not approve. As the chart shows, government spending as a share of GDP fell, and taxes were not raised. But to attribute this drop in government spending to the president or congressional Democrats would be dishonest." -- http://online.wsj.co...0257188398.html

Border security: On the heels of the Court upholding Arizon's ID check, the Obama Administration announcing the closing of nine (9) border control stations covering four (4) states.

GM should have been allowed to go bankrupt. Do you know what happened to the GM bondholders? And why that is significant? Or the number of GM vehicles Uncle Sam has purchased, which has a big impact on the "sales" number... Personally, I will not ever purchase another GM vehicle

Regarding the "failed" leadership of the republicans who took power in 2010 -- thank God! They were elected to put a stop to Obama's out of control dictatorship and spending and they have done the best that could have been hoped. They did what we elected them to do!

Additionally, I have been a small business owner and employer for nearly 20 years. I have never known a less business friendly administration... and that's not just my opinion. I belong to several Chambers of Commerce and regularly speak with other business owners. This is the concensus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag5BbNgaORY

Obama is a president who TRULY does not understand business nor the private sector. He is alienated from the American Dream -- which he not only does not understand, he also does not respect.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 24, 2012)

The quote WAS taken out of context - it was merely sloppy speechifying - the intent is VERY clear from the rest of what he said and the way he said it. However - if you are only ever looking for what you are told is there, that is all you will see or hear. I get very weary of the false spin that gets put on such things and YES - it happens on both sides.

I am not a big Obama fan... no matter what some here insist (reference earlier posts about immigration etc. ) - and even I had no issues with that.

Whatever. I am going to be so very tired of this whole campaign season full of attacks and spin spin spin spin...



> ​He is alienated from the American Dream -- which he not only does not understand, he also does not respect.


Let's see actual links and rock hard facts illustrating that, please - instead of allegations, innuendo, supposition and the relentless spin that gets put on things. Saying that phrase 5 times in one commercial is overkill designed to fulfill an agenda - and to heck with facts. And YES, I am sure the Obama team will also pull some similar stunt at some point.


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2012)

I read and heard all of what Obama said in Roanoke. I feel it's been taken just has he meant it... Sounds like almost 3/4 of Americans took it the same way.






Here's some "good" news on the _Obamanomics_ front. This should do wonders for our economic and employment woes:

*CBO to employers: Obamacare has $4B more in taxes than expected*

Business owners will pay $4 billion more in taxes under President Obama’s Affordable Care Act (ACA) than the Congressional Budget Office had previously expected.
“According to the updated estimates, the amount of deficit reduction from penalty payments and other effects on tax revenues under the ACA will be $5 billion more than previously estimated,” the CBO reported today. “That change primarily effects a $4 billion increase in collections from such payments by employers, a $1 billion increase in such payments by individuals, and an increase of less than $500 million in tax revenues stemming from a small reduction in employment-based coverage, which will lead to a larger share of total compensation taking the form of taxable wages and salaries and a smaller share taking the form of nontaxable health benefits.”
In short, CBO revised the Obamacare tax burden upward by $4 billion for businesses and $1 billion to $1.5 billion for individual workers.
CBO couldn’t help but bump into Chief Justice John Roberts controversial decision uphold the individual mandate as a constitutional exercise of Congress’s taxing power. The report dubs the individual mandate a “penalty tax” — that is, “a penalty paid to the Treasury by taxpayers when they file their tax returns and enforced by the Internal Revenue Service.”
Source: 
http://washingtonexaminer.com/cbo-t...b-more-in-taxes-than-expected/article/2503013http://washingtonexa...article/2503013
http://washingtonexaminer.com/cbo-t...b-more-in-taxes-than-expected/article/2503013






Obama should very much appreciate his campaign videos being shared on message boards and through social media. He needs that kind of help. Last month, his campaign spent A LOT more than it took in!!! By the tune of around $12M.


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2012)

Jill said:


> I read and heard all of what Obama said in Roanoke. I feel it's been taken just has he meant it... Sounds like almost 3/4 of Americans took it the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS Regarding twisting words (a/k/a LYING and MISLEADING), Obama's guilty guilty guilty ---> And that's by the account of the liberal leaning Washington Post!

http://www.washingto...ag=barack obama


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2012)

Boy, hot of the presses and so right on:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwWW2DQS_DU


----------



## tagalong (Jul 25, 2012)

> PS Regarding twisting words (a/k/a LYING and MISLEADING), Obama's guilty guilty guilty



*BOTH SIDES DO THIS*... they just take turns being more obvious about it. If someone is truly using a wide variety of media and not just sticking to one viewpoint, that is easy to see. It is blatant.

"Hot off the presses" usually refers to ACTUAL NEWS & FACTS - not just yet another spin video/attack commercial from the RNC or DNC or whatever....

Do you see LBers posting all the inane things that are attributed to Romney by bloggers and talking heads? Over and over again? Dwelling on the same things relentlessly? Pointing out over and over again every little miscue and every "misleading" word and lie? Attributing whatever motive they please to every word? "Knowing" there is an agenda behind everything - there is lots of that nonsense out there!

NO - because it is recognized as spin and why hash and rehash that nonsense when facts are more important? Actual facts - not the opinion of bloggers etc? And all too often when facts are presented to be discussed here, they are dismissed as they do not match up with the Spin.

_These threads could be miles long if everyone did that and what good would it do?_

People need to wake up and realize the same "misleading" and LIES go on on both sides. It is not all one way - which is the impression you would get from many of these threads. _Being barn blind does not work in politics any better than it works with horses..._

I am not FOR Obama. I am not FOR Romney. I wish there where about 3 more names I could add here - but no such luck.

What I am FOR - is facts. Not spin, twisting words and beating people over the head with one point relentlessly.

Wait til Romney flubs up in some speech... and then there will just be outrage at the "spin" about the misleading words and lies.

That is the thing I hate about politics -_ the hypocrisy. _


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2012)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> ... and GM is once again the worldwide leader in auto sales



_Q. How do you know if Obama is lying? _
_A: His lips are moving._
*GM no longer #1, despite Obama’s campaign-trail claims*

General Motors is no longer the number one automaker in the world, as President Obama has been touting on the campaign trail.

GM spokesman Jim Cain told The Daily Caller via email GM sold 4.67 million automobiles through the first six months of 2012, which is 300,000 vehicles behind the 4.97 million automobiles Toyota sold during the same time frame according to the Associated Press.

“We were the largest automaker in 2011,” Cain said. “This year, Toyota has sold more vehicles CYTD (calendar year-to-date) as they continue to recover from [the] earthquake and tsunami.”

Such information puts a damper on President Obama’s ability to take credit for reviving GM with a bailout in 2009.

“Today, the American auto industry is back,” Obama said on February 15 in a speech in Milwaukee, Wis., “And General Motors is once again the number-one automaker in the world.”

As Election Day nears, Obama has repeatedly promoted GM’s status as number one with growing frequency on the campaign trail.

“When some folks said let’s let Detroit go bankrupt, we said no… and now GM is back at number one,” Obama said at a July 6 campaign event.

Cain said GM still is the top automaker in the U.S., but exactly how far GM is behind Toyota globally could be worse than the numbers show.

A Toyota spokeswoman declined to comment on how Toyota’s sales compare to GM, but TheDC has learned GM padded its sales figures with more than 93,000 Chinese auto sales in June while trying to retain its title as the world’s number one automaker.

GM is a minority owner of SAIC GM Wuling Company Ltd., and takes less than half of the profits from the joint venture, says Mark Modica, a National Legal and Policy Center associate fellow, but claims all of the sales as its own.

Cain said that as a 44 percent owner, GM is able to claim all of the sales made by the Chinese automaker because of the language in the company’s contract that deals with joint ventures.

If GM counted only its 44 percent of the automaker’s sales, it would have to erase nearly 120,000 automobiles from the books in June.

GM reported more than 213,000 automobiles sold in China in June — up 10 percent from a year ago, according to the Detroit Free Press.

A Standard and Poor’s Capital IQ analyst said GM’s claim to all of the sales — even though it is a minority owner — is something that is “just kind of done.”

GM’s claims may also display its fear of an economic slowdown in China.

“I don’t think they’re getting as big a bounce from China as they would’ve hoped,” said Charlie Brown, president and CEO of CB3 Financial Group Inc.

Brown said any positive news internationally is marred by GM’s inability to overcome the European economic crisis.

Modica said GM’s reported successes in China were based on false pretenses and are just another example of “one more game they played.”

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/25/gm-no-longer-1-despite-obamas-campaign-trail-claims/#ixzz21fI0Awhj


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 26, 2012)

I heard something on the radio the other day about people and the truth. The gist of the story was, essentially, that people don't really care about hearing the truth, we just want to hear what confirms our own beliefs. This is particularly true when it comes to politics.

How disheartening. I think we all have a duty to our country to do better.


----------



## ozymandias (Jul 26, 2012)

Reijel said:


> I heard something on the radio the other day about people and the truth. The gist of the story was, essentially, that people don't really care about hearing the truth, we just want to hear what confirms our own beliefs. This is particularly true when it comes to politics.
> 
> How disheartening. I think we all have a duty to our country to do better.


Very well said!

(it's true about religion too



)


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2012)

There may be something to that, and part of it might be because by the time we are well into adulthood, we have a core set of values and ideals. It does take time, experience and research to make it "there". We naturally gravitate to what upholds the things we feel are right and what we most value





... and that video is just plain funny


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2012)

Saw this cartoon this morning, and it surely fits the thread:


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 27, 2012)

Funny cartoon.

Stick to the teleprompter. STICK to the TELEprompter. STICK TO THE TELEPROMPTER!!!


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jul 30, 2012)

You can imagine his words meaning anything you want them to be. I hardly feel they are remotely close to what Republicans are trying to convince us they mean.


----------



## Jill (Jul 30, 2012)

Well... All I know is what I think, and what so many other business owners think



We've got two very distinct choices to pick from on November 6.


----------



## Jill (Jul 30, 2012)

When Mitt gets home, will Obama begin another one of his World Apology Tours?





What Romney said concerning Olympic security and he "hoped they were prepared" seemed more than reasonable and not insulting to me. Let's hope no one has to lament that they've come to see he had a point.

AND, at least Romney knew the capital of Israel -- our only friend in that part of the world -- and how to spell it_ (can't say the same for Jay Carney nor the Obama campaign, talk about embarassing and insulting!)._

It never stops to amaze me. Depending on who you talk to about many current events, it's as if there are 3 or 4 different "realities" going on at any point in time... the perception of the news can be that wide ranging.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 30, 2012)

> We've got *two* very distinct choices to pick from on November 6.


And THERE is the problem. There need to be more than two choices. Several shades of gray instead of just black or white. And the popular vote should count - no more outdated electoral college determining what happens.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 30, 2012)

Not just the Canadian system, *ML *- ANY system with more than two parties!! This nation is far too divided along party lines and needs more options.

The Electoral College system no longer works in this day and age. It may have been developed to get by "mob rule" originally but those times are long past... and now it makes it very hard for a third or fourth party to gain a foothold. They would not have a chance... I can go into more detail later when chores are done...


----------



## Jill (Jul 30, 2012)

It would be great, one day, to have more options but to vote for someone other than one of "the" two on November 6, IMO, is just a wasted vote. Naturally, I think the choice is an easy one this fall, and I'm happy I feel so good about the man I'll be voting for


----------

